# Made Platinum again thanks to Marriott TS ownership



## MOXJO7282 (Nov 8, 2011)

This is one of the really nice perks of owning multiple Marriott TSs in that it gets us to platinum every year. Just made it again for 2012. For us its a very valuable status as we find 8 out of 10 times we get a really nice upgrade when we just buy the basic room. 

We're hoping this continues when we stay 5 nights at the Marriott Wailea in Feb. Its on a 5 night cert so hopefully they will still upgrade even though we didn't even pay for the room. I'm told they usually do but I've never even been in the situation so I can speak from experience.


----------



## Big Matt (Nov 8, 2011)

At Wailea you will probably only get an upgraded view.  They tried to guarantee my upgrade with a couple hundred thousand points, but I said no.  I ultimately cancelled the reservation because I had a better deal with a condo in Kapalua.  I still have that 5 night cert to use.....


----------



## BocaBoy (Nov 8, 2011)

I have stayed at the Wailea Marriott several times in the last four or five years, always on MR points, and I have gotten a nice upgraded view every time.  I was Gold all of those times.  They seem to be one of the best Marriotts for consistently getting room upgrades.


----------



## dmharris (Nov 8, 2011)

I'm Lifetime Platinum and I always book the basic room and always ask if they're full when I check in.  If they're not full, I ask if I can have an upgrade.  I always get it, sometimes even if they're full.  Lesson = always ask.  

Congrats on reaching Platinum!  It's quite an accomplishment each year!


----------



## larryallen (Nov 8, 2011)

MOXJO7282 said:


> This is one of the really nice perks of owning multiple Marriott TSs in that it gets us to platinum every year. Just made it again for 2012. For us its a very valuable status as we find 8 out of 10 times we get a really nice upgrade when we just buy the basic room.



- Just FYI, for others, you get the same perks by renting from an owner as you still get your MR Elite nights credit. 
- You get 80% on upgrades? I am plat and find it to be about 20% for an upgrade and I do always ask. I must be doing something wrong! I guess I don't smile enough or something!?


----------



## dmharris (Nov 8, 2011)

larryallen said:


> -
> - You get 80% on upgrades? I am plat and find it to be about 20% for an upgrade and I do always ask. I must be doing something wrong! I guess I don't smile enough or something!?



Dear Larry, you don't have a picture of yourself posted here, so you're probably not as cute as me.  That's why I get the upgrades! 

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Nov 8, 2011)

larryallen said:


> - Just FYI, for others, you get the same perks by renting from an owner as you still get your MR Elite nights credit.
> - You get 80% on upgrades? I am plat and find it to be about 20% for an upgrade and I do always ask. I must be doing something wrong! I guess I don't smile enough or something!?



I'm not sure what you mean by your first comment about getting same perks if you rent from owner. Here we're talking about Marriott hotel rentals which I'm surprised you suggest you only get 2 out of 10 upgrades. Where are you going and when? If there is no upgrade available then you couldn't be given one so maybe you frequent high demand hotels and prime time? 

I don't know but I know for sure we get them routinely. Last one was a nice upgrade at the HHI Marriott a standard room to OF room this August. They did the same for us the previous year as well.



Also got a nice one in Marriott Philly downtown this summer where they gave us a view of the Cit hall clock that was really nice.

http://www.cambrafamily.com/What_s_New.php


----------



## pwrshift (Nov 8, 2011)

I always book the AAA rate or 62+ rate and have always been upgraded to concierge floor and larger rooms.  Breakfast is usually included on weekends.  Also, if they don't ask you what gift you'd like on check in, when you get to your room call and ask them for your $100.


----------



## kmij (Nov 8, 2011)

*$100 gift?*

powershift,

is that a joke??  or is it a perk if they forget to ask you at check in which gift you would prefer??  we have only been offered the 500 pts or a treat (2 cookies and a beer).
i guess, given the choice, i would take the 100.00!!


----------



## Dave M (Nov 8, 2011)

It's not a joke. If the guaranteed Platinum arrival gift is not offered, you may choose to take cash, ranging from $100 at Marriotts to $25 for Fairfield Inns and TownPlace Suites.


----------



## flyboy0681 (Nov 9, 2011)

dmharris said:


> I'm Lifetime Platinum and I always book the basic room and always ask if they're full when I check in.  If they're not full, I ask if I can have an upgrade.  I always get it, sometimes even if they're full.  Lesson = always ask.



My experience is just the opposite. I too am a lifer but rarely get upgraded, even when I call central reservations days before and request that it be put in my record.


----------



## flyboy0681 (Nov 9, 2011)

MOXJO7282 said:


> This is one of the really nice perks of owning multiple Marriott TSs in that it gets us to platinum every year. Just made it again for 2012. For us its a very valuable status as we find 8 out of 10 times we get a really nice upgrade when we just buy the basic room.



I'm curious to know how owning several properties garners you Platinum each year. Do you own 75 nights and get credit for each when you check in?


----------



## dmharris (Nov 9, 2011)

Dave M said:


> It's not a joke. If the guaranteed Platinum arrival gift is not offered, you may choose to take cash, ranging from $100 at Marriotts to $25 for Fairfield Inns and TownPlace Suites.


 
Good to know!  I'll keep my mouth shut from now on and wait for them to ask instead of volunteering that I want the points!  Thanks Dave!


----------



## dmharris (Nov 9, 2011)

flyboy0681 said:


> My experience is just the opposite. I too am a lifer but rarely get upgraded, even when I call central reservations days before and request that it be put in my record.




Like I told LarryAllen, he (and you) don't have pictures posted here, so I have to assume, I'm just cuter!!  :hysterical:


----------



## flyboy0681 (Nov 9, 2011)

dmharris said:


> Like I told LarryAllen, he (and you) don't have pictures posted here, so I have to assume, I'm just cuter!!  :hysterical:



Could very well be, but as someone who has added hundreds of thousands of dollars to the Marriott Hotel coffers over the years, front desk personnel should be blind.


----------



## Big Matt (Nov 9, 2011)

Here is how I get to Platinum every year without fail.

Start with zero points (assume no roll over)

Chase Marriott Visa Card - 15 nights
Lock off and stay four weeks in Marriott timeshares - 28 nights
Stay at Marriott hotels for business and some personal travel - 10 nights
Spend about $6,000 per month on the Visa Card (I use it for almost everythig that I purchase) - 24 nights

That's 77 nights without any real effort.

Like Joe, I'm already platinum this year with almost two months remaining.  Notice that the Visa gets me over half way every year.  For folks that think the annual fee is high, I can tell you that my upgrades, free concierge level, and the free category 5 certificate more than pay for it.  I also never carry a balance over month end.



flyboy0681 said:


> I'm curious to know how owning several properties garners you Platinum each year. Do you own 75 nights and get credit for each when you check in?


----------



## flyboy0681 (Nov 9, 2011)

Big Matt said:


> Here is how I get to Platinum every year without fail.
> 
> Start with zero points (assume no roll over)
> 
> ...



Quite interesting. And to think I earned my lifetime status the old fashioned way - by sleeping in Marriott's to the tune of 1000 nights.


----------



## SueDonJ (Nov 9, 2011)

Big Matt said:


> Here is how I get to Platinum every year without fail.
> 
> Start with zero points (assume no roll over)
> 
> ...



Yep, we're in that same camp with you and Joe and a whole lot of other Marriott timeshare owners.  That change from a few years ago that allows Elite Nights to be credited based on VISA spending is the best thing since sliced bread.  Multiple timeshare stays provide the good base but it's the VISA credits that make Plat status attainable.


----------



## MALC9990 (Nov 9, 2011)

SueDonJ said:


> Yep, we're in that same camp with you and Joe and a whole lot of other Marriott timeshare owners.  That change from a few years ago that allows Elite Nights to be credited based on VISA spending is the best thing since sliced bread.  Multiple timeshare stays provide the good base but it's the VISA credits that make Plat status attainable.



Reached 75 nights in early Sept with a 3 night stay at the Bangkok Marriott Resort & Spa. With lockoff - 10 weeks in MVCI resorts each year + the British Marriott Visa card 10 bonus nights each year is enough to get to Plat status.


----------



## flyboy0681 (Nov 9, 2011)

MALC9990 said:


> Reached 75 nights in early Sept with a 3 night stay at the Bangkok Marriott Resort & Spa. With lockoff - 10 weeks in MVCI resorts each year + the British Marriott Visa card 10 bonus nights each year is enough to get to Plat status.



Well, as someone who went through an awful lot to earn the status, by spending at least six months out of the year on the road in hotels, it doesn't quite seem fair that others can quickly and easily get the same benefits by utilizing these tools. 

Now that's just me, but I'm sure others out there that have earned them just like me probably feel the same way. This is Marriott's way of watering down the program (I can just hear the replies now).


----------



## SueDonJ (Nov 9, 2011)

flyboy0681 said:


> Well, as someone who went through an awful lot to earn the status, by spending at least six months out of the year on the road in hotels, it doesn't quite seem fair that others can quickly and easily get the same benefits by utilizing these tools.
> 
> Now that's just me, but I'm sure others out there that have earned them just like me probably feel the same way. This is Marriott's way of watering down the program (I can just hear the replies now).



I don't disagree with you at all, and would fully support if Marriott developed some kind of Status super tier for folks like you whose stays at the hotels are the backbone of Marriott's success.  There should be a clear differential between actual stays and other methods of amassing MRP/status.  And you're the consumers who SHOULD be upgraded to the very best of the best lodgings that Marriott can offer for each and every one of your stays.

But, I don't have a problem with all of us being entitled to take advantage of the VISA-related perks to amass Elite Night credits and bucketloads of MRP.  I'd guess that whatever financial benefit Marriott gains from VISA due to their relationship, it's based on a one-to-one basis and not on status levels.  I'd guess that VISA doesn't credit Marriott at one level for Silver and another for Gold and another for Plat etc.  (If I'm wrong here, then I'll agree with you again that your nights spent should result in you earning greater status.)

The one that makes me do a double-take and seems to be as unfair a benefit as can be, is the credit available for onsite "meetings" that don't actually have to be meetings.  I don't understand how the whole thing works but those flyertalk folks sure seemed to have found a goldmine that greatly enhances status but requires practically no stays or spending at all.


----------



## dmharris (Nov 9, 2011)

flyboy0681 said:


> Well, as someone who went through an awful lot to earn the status, by spending at least six months out of the year on the road in hotels, it doesn't quite seem fair that others can quickly and easily get the same benefits by utilizing these tools.
> 
> Now that's just me, but I'm sure others out there that have earned them just like me probably feel the same way. This is Marriott's way of watering down the program (I can just hear the replies now).



Flyboy, you are not alone.  Although my cuteness gets me upgrades all the time, I too have paid my dues.  My MR # starts with 000 XXX XXX so you can tell I'm one of the early members and I too have spent MANY nights in Marriott hotels for business primarily and some pleasure in the past forty years of working (though I was in Marriott hotels BEFORE the program began).  I remember signing up at the Indianapolis Marriott probably 30 years ago.  

I also have Lifetime Medallion status on Delta airlines.  I have paid my dues with my butt in seats and beds!


----------



## SueDonJ (Nov 9, 2011)

Diane, you're making me laugh every time you mention your cuteness.  "You go, girl!"  :hysterical:


----------



## flyboy0681 (Nov 9, 2011)

dmharris said:


> Flyboy, you are not alone.  Although my cuteness gets me upgrades all the time, I too have paid my dues.  My MR # starts with 000 XXX XXX ...



My account number also starts with 000 so we must have crossed paths decades ago at some Marriott.

I also have some Honored Guest Award statements from those days and cringe when I see how much 70,000 points got me back then. Not only free hotel stays, but free airfare and car rental was included!

I'm a lifer in the American AAdvantage program as well.


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Nov 9, 2011)

Big Matt said:


> Here is how I get to Platinum every year without fail.
> 
> Start with zero points (assume no roll over)
> 
> ...







$6,000 per month on your visa????  Can you spare any change:hysterical: 
:rofl: 





.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Nov 9, 2011)

flyboy0681 said:


> Well, as someone who went through an awful lot to earn the status, by spending at least six months out of the year on the road in hotels, it doesn't quite seem fair that others can quickly and easily get the same benefits by utilizing these tools.
> 
> Now that's just me, but I'm sure others out there that have earned them just like me probably feel the same way. This is Marriott's way of watering down the program (I can just hear the replies now).



Can I asked if you paid the nightly stay or did an employer? I earn platinum by spending a heck of alot of money with Marriott over the years so I certainly feel like I earn the status.


----------



## dualrated2 (Nov 9, 2011)

*Marriott Rewards membership #*

Not to get OT but I have to wonder if there is any rhyme or reason to the assignment of membership numbers? I've been a member for 23 years and my number is 720 xxx xxx. My wife has been a member for less than six years and hers is 620 xxx xxx. 

I have 98 nights for this year with another 7 night stay at DSVI coming up next month so I'll have a good roll over for 2012. Don't see many upgrades for Platinum when staying at hotels like I did in the past.


----------



## flyboy0681 (Nov 9, 2011)

dualrated2 said:


> Not to get OT but I have to wonder if there is any rhyme or reason to the assignment of membership numbers? I've been a member for 23 years and my number is 720 xxx xxx. My wife has been a member for less than six years and hers is 620 xxx xxx.



Good question. Maybe it's assigned by letters in the last name. Mine starts with "G".


----------



## flyboy0681 (Nov 9, 2011)

MOXJO7282 said:


> Can I asked if you paid the nightly stay or did an employer? I earn platinum by spending a heck of alot of money with Marriott over the years so I certainly feel like I earn the status.



Being self employed all that time I paid for it but got reimbursed from my clients.

The person who actually checks into the hotel is entitled to the points, not the one who physically pays for the charges when the bill arrives in the mail.

Platinum status is attained by staying 75 nights a year, regardless of room charges. Lifetime Platinum is given to those who stay 1000 nights and have attained Platinum status at least 3 times over the previous 10 (may be 8, not sure) years and earned at least 3 million points.


----------



## dualrated2 (Nov 9, 2011)

*Lifetime status criteria*

An email I received earlier this year.

Emeritus Platinum status is offered after the following qualifications are
met:

Guest has been a member of Marriott Rewards program for 12 years, with at
least one year at Platinum Elite.
Guest has stayed 1,000 nights over the history of the Marriott Rewards
account.
Guest has accrued 2,000,000 total points earned during the history of the
account.

For Gold, the night requirement is 800 nights and the point requirement is
1,600,000.

For Silver, the night requirement is 600 nights and the point requirement is
1,200,000.

There is no way to request this status unless all the qualifications have
been met.


----------



## flyboy0681 (Nov 9, 2011)

I was close


----------



## jimf41 (Nov 9, 2011)

So, after many years with Marriott and owning 7 weeks sometime early next year I will hit the requirements for lifetime SILVER. Since this is not much of a benefit can I retain the title Emeritus as in "Hi, I'm an Emeritus Silver."? It sounds so much more important than just regular "Hi, I'm a Silver lifetime." I might even buy the tee shirt.

Seriously envious of lifetime Plat's though. I'll make it in about 5 years.


----------



## bobcat (Nov 9, 2011)

dmharris said:


> Flyboy, you are not alone.  Although my cuteness gets me upgrades all the time, I too have paid my dues.  My MR # starts with 000 XXX XXX so you can tell I'm one of the early members and I too have spent MANY nights in Marriott hotels for business primarily and some pleasure in the past forty years of working (though I was in Marriott hotels BEFORE the program began).  I remember signing up at the Indianapolis Marriott probably 30 years ago.
> 
> I also have Lifetime Medallion status on Delta airlines.  I have paid my dues with my butt in seats and beds!



This is very funny. Came we start a new credit card that says " Butts and Beds".?:hysterical:


----------



## dima (Nov 9, 2011)

How do I check how many nights and points I allocated during my membership?
I couldn't find historical information, just current year status.


----------



## SueDonJ (Nov 9, 2011)

dima said:


> How do I check how many nights and points I allocated during my membership?
> I couldn't find historical information, just current year status.



You have to call the Elite Status line.  I don't know if Lifetime MRP were ever available online, but Lifetime nights used to be available on the "My Account Overview" page of your marriottrewards.com account.  Not currently, though - that's one of the things that was removed during the latest "upgrade" of the site.


----------



## pwrshift (Nov 9, 2011)

kmij said:


> powershift,
> 
> is that a joke??  or is it a perk if they forget to ask you at check in which gift you would prefer??  we have only been offered the 500 pts or a treat (2 cookies and a beer).
> i guess, given the choice, i would take the 100.00!!



It doesn't happen often and a couple of times I forgot about it and didn't say anything, but in one case that comes to mind was last June at Westfield Marriott in Chantiily VA the room rate I got was $69 for a Saturday night and when they told me the Concierge room was closed I asked if they give breakfast because of it and was told 'no' quite abruptly, so I waited until I got to the room, called the front desk and told them they owed me $100.  The manager brought the cash to my door as well as the platinum gift of wine and cheese.


----------



## dmharris (Nov 9, 2011)

bobcat said:


> This is very funny. Came we start a new credit card that says " Butts and Beds".?:hysterical:



It would only be used for business, right?


----------



## dmharris (Nov 9, 2011)

flyboy0681 said:


> Good question. Maybe it's assigned by letters in the last name. Mine starts with "G".


 
And I'm H but I truly believe at the time, mine was assigned in order of enrollment.  Some of you probably weren't even born then!


----------



## dmharris (Nov 9, 2011)

SueDonJ said:


> Diane, you're making me laugh every time you mention your cuteness.  "You go, girl!"  :hysterical:




Oh Sue, you're probably just as cute!!! But really, being cute does have it's advantages!  Don't ya think???


----------



## BocaBoy (Nov 9, 2011)

pwrshift said:


> It doesn't happen often and a couple of times I forgot about it and didn't say anything, but in one case that comes to mind was last June at Westfield Marriott in Chantiily VA the room rate I got was $69 for a Saturday night and when they told me the Concierge room was closed I asked if they give breakfast because of it and was told 'no' quite abruptly, so I waited until I got to the room, called the front desk and told them they owed me $100.  The manager brought the cash to my door as well as the platinum gift of wine and cheese.



It is interesting that you got the $100 because you are only guaranteed the free breakfast on weekdays, not on Saturday and Sunday.  Or did you get it because they did not have your platinum gift waiting in your room?


----------



## Big Matt (Nov 9, 2011)

I actually spend as much as $9000 some months.

Let me prefice by saying that I never use a debit card, ever.  I also almost never pay in cash.  

I pay for every possible bill with it including all subscriptions, toll road charges to EZ pass, starbucks card reloads, all travel expenses, eating out, groceries, clothing, furniture, car down payments.....basically anything where I can.

I own a business and use it for most of my business expenses also.  

Oh, and I pay my Marriott maintenance fees too.  I should also mention that I have just south of a million rewards points using this method.



TheTimeTraveler said:


> $6,000 per month on your visa????  Can you spare any change:hysterical:
> :rofl:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dmharris (Nov 9, 2011)

flyboy0681 said:


> My account number also starts with 000 so we must have crossed paths decades ago at some Marriott.
> 
> I also have some Honored Guest Award statements from those days and cringe when I see how much 70,000 points got me back then. Not only free hotel stays, but free airfare and car rental was included!
> 
> I'm a lifer in the American AAdvantage program as well.



Flyboy,

We may have crossed paths, I'll look one of these days in my files to see if I have some of those HGA statements as well.  (I'd forgotten that was the original name).  

I too am self employed so I paid for the stay but often was reimbursed.  But many times on college visits to see my girls or searching for colleges, vacations, etc. I paid and was not reimbursed.


----------



## pwrshift (Nov 9, 2011)

BocaBoy said:


> It is interesting that you got the $100 because you are only guaranteed the free breakfast on weekdays, not on Saturday and Sunday.  Or did you get it because they did not have your platinum gift waiting in your room?



Actually it depends on where you stay...in Paris you get a full breakfast every day of the week.  At many Autograph hotels like the Orlando Bohemian the concierge room is open weekends with much better food service than most concierge rooms.  Same for the JW Desert Ridge Cloud Room every day of the week.  Most places don't guarantee any breakfast for plats in concierge rooms and the food isn't as good as  Residence Inn serve yourself breakfast.  But during the week the concierge room is the bonus for plats (usually) not the volume of food...so I've found many offer plats and golds free breakfasts as the concierge room is closed.

The $100 has nothing to do with food service as it was because they neglected to offer the plat gift on check in.  When he brought the $100 to the room he brought the plat gift I would have selected (wine &cheese).


----------



## pacheco18 (Nov 10, 2011)

I too am Platinum and I always get upgraded, even in New York (cat 8) and even when I book discounted rate.  I have even been given suites at some hotels.

I just stayed at Shadow Ridge with my friends (their TS week, not mine) and I was surprised to be credited stays for 7 nights even though I was their guest. I was unaware Marriott does that.  Good deal -- helps with my rollover.


----------



## BocaBoy (Nov 10, 2011)

pacheco18 said:


> I just stayed at Shadow Ridge with my friends (their TS week, not mine) and I was surprised to be credited stays for 7 nights even though I was their guest. I was unaware Marriott does that.  Good deal -- helps with my rollover.



Your MR number must have been on the reservation.  Did the bill get charged to your Marriott credit card?


----------



## pacheco18 (Nov 10, 2011)

BocaBoy said:


> Your MR number must have been on the reservation.  Did the bill get charged to your Marriott credit card?



Yes -- my name was added to the reservation with my Marriott number and my credit card was used to pay my charges


----------



## flyboy0681 (Nov 10, 2011)

pacheco18 said:


> I too am Platinum and I always get upgraded, even in New York (cat 8) and even when I book discounted rate.



Your experience is a whole lot different than mine, especially in NYC. We had a discussion about this on Marriott Insider. The consensus turned out to be that most Plat's did not get consistent upgrades.

You must be cute as well.


----------



## pacheco18 (Nov 10, 2011)

flyboy0681 said:


> You must be cute as well.




And utterly charming!

It may help that all my NY stays are paid stays and I am a frequent guest.  Those 2 factors might improve my odds.


----------



## dmharris (Nov 10, 2011)

pacheco18 said:


> And utterly charming!




SEE?  I told you it had to do with cuteness!  I didn't realize that I'm probably also charming.  It must be my humility that masked my ability to see it!


----------



## nanceetom (Nov 10, 2011)

We have been platnium for a few years now and I was wondering if anyone saw a change on how different places treat you.  Last weekend, we went to the Courtyard in Saratoga Springs and instead of staying at the conference location, we booked the Courtyard.  When we checked in, we asked for a complimentary upgrade. The person said there weren't any without really taking a moment to check.  We went to our room and it was facing the most traffic in the parking lot on the first floor.  I asked him if this was the best room available and he was quite rude.  I guess that stirred my dander and I  probably made a comment about the platnium status.  His response was that all we were entitled to was our "little points" which he really never asked which option we wanted, and that this hotel didnt' depend on platnium people for their business.  I asked to speak to the manager and he said he was the manager.  I was too busy with meetings to go any deeper, but I will call customer service now.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Nov 10, 2011)

nanceetom said:


> We have been platnium for a few years now and I was wondering if anyone saw a change on how different places treat you.  Last weekend, we went to the Courtyard in Saratoga Springs and instead of staying at the conference location, we booked the Courtyard.  When we checked in, we asked for a complimentary upgrade. The person said there weren't any without really taking a moment to check.  We went to our room and it was facing the most traffic in the parking lot on the first floor.  I asked him if this was the best room available and he was quite rude.  I guess that stirred my dander and I  probably made a comment about the platnium status.  His response was that all we were entitled to was our "little points" which he really never asked which option we wanted, and that this hotel didnt' depend on platnium people for their business.  I asked to speak to the manager and he said he was the manager.  I was too busy with meetings to go any deeper, but I will call customer service now.



That is downright rude and I would definitely escalate.  This happened to me once and it also happened to be Courtyard in Beverly Hills, so maybe its the brand that isn't so responsive.


----------



## jimf41 (Nov 10, 2011)

I agree with Joe. I would escalate also. Had someone treated me that way I would have escalated him off the floor about six inches using a tender body part as a fulcrum.

I've been fortunate in my twenty years or so with Marriott and haven't run into anyone that nasty and arrogant.


----------



## dmharris (Nov 10, 2011)

This sounds like a bitter, angry person and some other guest really ticked off the employee so he's taking it out on the "guest"


----------



## BocaBoy (Nov 11, 2011)

pacheco18 said:


> Yes -- my name was added to the reservation with my Marriott number and my credit card was used to pay my charges



Then that is why you got the credits.


----------



## ScubaKat (Nov 13, 2011)

Thanks to this thread I just applied for the Marriott Visa card.. helped that they have a promotion for the first year free.. :whoopie:   I am assuming the 1 free night is worth the $89 annual fee for the next years...  Our first MF with Marriott is due in the next couple of months so I figure it would be a good time to join and figure all this out..  I used to be a Hyatt Diamond yearly but am totally unfamiliar with the Marriott system..  quit my last position when our daughter was born since I would rather be home with her than spending more time in hotels than home..


----------



## kmij (Nov 13, 2011)

*cloud club at JW in phoenix*

hi powershift,

my husband and i were just at the JW marriott at desert ridge.  we are platinum owners.  they do not have a concierge level as such.  they have the cloud club, which we had to pay for 35.00 per day per person.  we did for one day, just to see what it was like.  the food was delicious and the service was excellent.  they had a morning breakfast, hefty "little sandwiches" at about 1pm.  at 5pm they had appetizers (quite a spread) and complimentary drinks (until 8pm.) they also had an assortment of wonderful desserts.  we sampled at all of the servings.  we were leaving the next day or might have reserved a space for the next day.  the chef came out and visited with us.  he told us the cloud club was closing down the next monday october 24th and will re-open again as the griffin club.  i guess all of the nicer marriotts will have these eventually and they want to keep them all the same.
so i am not so sure that the platinum status is that big of a deal anymore. i did not expect to PAY to go to this "concierge" room called the cloud club.
the girl at the front desk called to the marriott marco hotel and they will have the same "griffin club" there when we stay there this winter.  i am not sure what the charge will be for this arrangement.
just an FYI.
jean


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Nov 22, 2011)

*Total Membership Nights Again Now Posted*

After about a six week absence, I now see that one's total Marriott Reward Membership Nights are now again being posted.

Good news for those who like to track their total nights 



.


----------



## flyboy0681 (Nov 22, 2011)

I just noticed that yesterday. It was kind of depressing to see that my total stands at 1,170. That's a lot of nights to be away from home.


----------



## flyboy0681 (Nov 22, 2011)

kmij said:


> so i am not so sure that the platinum status is that big of a deal anymore. i did not expect to PAY to go to this "concierge" room called the cloud club.
> the girl at the front desk called to the marriott marco hotel and they will have the same "griffin club" there when we stay there this winter.  i am not sure what the charge will be for this arrangement.



Technically speaking, lounge access for Gold & Platinum members does not apply to resorts, just full service hotels. This is clearly written in the rules. 

It would be a nice perk to have access to these resort lounges but at the rate in which Marriott is watering down the Platinum membership, they would have to admit a lot of people. Was a day when this membership was truly exclusive.


----------



## puckmanfl (Nov 23, 2011)

good morning....

I have not spent 1000 nites "the old fashioned way" in Marriott hotels.  However, I own 4 weeks of purchased time shares.  2 of my weeks are 3 bedrooms and 2 are two bedrooms.  For the purpose of hypothetical arguments, lets assume that 1 bedroom equals 1 hotel room.  Thus, every year I have 70 bedroom nites (14 times 3 plus 14 times 2).  Add to this a few regular "old fashioned hotel stays".  This gives me and all of the other multiple week time share owners quite a few "bedroom nites" as well...My total is about 80/year.

I see no difference in how one obtains Platinum status.  It is a nice perk that should be enjoyed by all who have achieved it...

IF Marriott wants to encourage me to use their card by making it easier to be a platinum member, Who am I  to decline????


----------



## flyboy0681 (Nov 23, 2011)

puckmanfl said:


> I see no difference in how one obtains Platinum status.  It is a nice perk that should be enjoyed by all who have achieved it...



Your assumptions are incorrect. When a guest checks into a Marriott, only one room is counted towards elite nights, regardless of how many rooms are reserved and paid for or the size of the room (ie, full suite vs regular room). For example, if I reserve a room for my wife and myself and another for my kids, I only get one elite night credit.

So under this scenario, you would only be entitled to 28 elite nights (7 nights x 4 weeks).


----------



## MALC9990 (Nov 23, 2011)

puckmanfl said:


> good morning....
> 
> I have not spent 1000 nites "the old fashioned way" in Marriott hotels.  However, I own 4 weeks of purchased time shares.  2 of my weeks are 3 bedrooms and 2 are two bedrooms.  For the purpose of hypothetical arguments, lets assume that 1 bedroom equals 1 hotel room.  Thus, every year I have 70 bedroom nites (14 times 3 plus 14 times 2).  Add to this a few regular "old fashioned hotel stays".  This gives me and all of the other multiple week time share owners quite a few "bedroom nites" as well...My total is about 80/year.
> 
> ...



If you reserve one of your 3 bed units for 7 nights - that will only be 7 nights not 3 times 7 nights. You can only get the multiples if you can lock off. So if your 3 bed units lock off into a 2 bed and a suite then you could double your nights by locking off and booking two different weeks accordingly.

If all your units were lock offs then you could theoretically get a total of 56 nights from your 4 weeks. BUT you must book different weeks for all of the lock offs as only unique night stays will be counted - thus you will need to take 8 weeks vacation time. That will get you to gold but not plat status.


----------



## puckmanfl (Nov 23, 2011)

good morning...

flyboy...

I know that i only get one nites credit for 1 nite in a 3 bedroom timeshare... I was trying to make the point that a Tineshare owner is just as valued as someone who spends tons of time in regular hotels!!!


The bedroom/nite analogy was just made to make this point!!!!

I don't believe  counting me as Plat customer "waters down " the program...


----------



## BarbS (Nov 23, 2011)

nanceetom said:


> We have been platnium for a few years now and I was wondering if anyone saw a change on how different places treat you.  Last weekend, we went to the Courtyard in Saratoga Springs and instead of staying at the conference location, we booked the Courtyard.  When we checked in, we asked for a complimentary upgrade. The person said there weren't any without really taking a moment to check.  We went to our room and it was facing the most traffic in the parking lot on the first floor.  I asked him if this was the best room available and he was quite rude.  I guess that stirred my dander and I  probably made a comment about the platnium status.  His response was that all we were entitled to was our "little points" which he really never asked which option we wanted, and that this hotel didnt' depend on platnium people for their business.  I asked to speak to the manager and he said he was the manager.  I was too busy with meetings to go any deeper, but I will call customer service now.



Hubby had a reservation at a Fairfield Inn in Charleston a couple of weeks ago.  When he checked in, as usual, he asked for an upgrade to a king suite.  He was told, sorry, we don't have any suites available.  As soon as he got to the room, he called me about it.  I went to the Marriott.com site and found that king suites were available and the clerk apparently was lying.  He called the Platinum Elite line and told them what happened.  They put him on hold while they contacted the hotel to see what the problem was.  The story had changed by then.  Instead of no suites being available, the clerk claimed he didn't have the authority to upgrade a platinum elite.  Hmmm, never heard that excuse before.  Supposedly he had to call his manager at home and get permission.  So in the end hubby did get what he is supposed to be entitled to (an upgrade to the best available room), which is one of the benefits of a platinum elite, but only after complaining.  

You should definitely call the platinum elite line with your complaints.


----------



## flyboy0681 (Nov 23, 2011)

puckmanfl said:


> I don't believe  counting me as Plat customer "waters down " the program...



Sorry, I don't agree. While you were lounging around the swim up bar at the pool, I was eating cold pizza in my room by myself, spending over three years away from my family and dealing with travel headaches on a daily basis.

You as a single person may not water down the program, but multiply that by 52 owners per unit, buildings with hundreds of units and dozens of properties spread out throughout the world and what do you get?

Just my 2 cents. I'm sure other road warriors here will agree with me.


----------



## brigechols (Nov 23, 2011)

jimf41 said:


> Had someone treated me that way I would have escalated him off the floor about six inches using a tender body part as a fulcrum.



Too funny! :hysterical:


----------



## thinze3 (Nov 23, 2011)

BarbS said:


> ....  You should definitely call the platinum elite line with your complaints.



Good advice. I usually check on my computer just before arriving to see what is still available.  I usually do get upgraded to 'view' rooms, but seldom if ever get upgraded to true suites.  I have even called ahead to let the hotel know I was on my way in hopes of their saving me a room with a view.


----------



## puckmanfl (Nov 23, 2011)

good morning....

flyboy...

I respectfully disagree as well and this will be last comment on the subject

While you were eating the cold pizza, I spent 14 years pushing Beer and Hot Dogs at Yankee and Shea Stadium ( and numerous other venues).   My hands look like something from a horror movie from the calluses.  I used this "coin" to put myself thru College and Medical School. I spent 4 then spent years in Medical School followed by 6 years of social and sleep deprivation in order to be able fulfill my calling in life, saving lives (and lounge by the pool).

I think we both work equally hard to support our families and benefit society and we are both entiltled to the benefits of our labors...

This reminds me of the scene from "Jaws" when Hooper and Quint were comparing "scars".  Quint "won" when he told the story of the USS Indianapolis...

Your Platinum isn't better than mine and mine isn't better than yours!!!


----------



## windje2000 (Nov 23, 2011)

flyboy0681 said:


> Sorry, I don't agree. While you were lounging around the swim up bar at the pool, I was eating cold pizza in my room by myself, spending over three years away from my family and dealing with travel headaches on a daily basis.
> 
> You as a single person may not water down the program, but multiply that by 52 owners per unit, buildings with hundreds of units and dozens of properties spread out throughout the world and what do you get?
> 
> Just my 2 cents. I'm sure other road warriors here will agree with me.



You seem to differentiate leisure and business travel, despite the fact that each type of travel generates equally valuable dollars for Marriott.  I fail to see why Marriott would differentiate rewarding business from other types of travel.

Someone who spends enough nights in Marriott timeshares and/or hotels to make platinum is a pretty good MAR customer.  That same person probably spent more than a few nights away from home on business generating the income that purchased those timeshare stays.  That person is not to be confused with someone who spends seven nights in a timeshare once a year and does little other traveling.

Just curious, if your handle accurately describes your chosen profession, did you really expect to spend all your evenings at home with your family?  Even if it doesn't, the profession you chose made you a road warrior.  

If you are sick of cold pizza move on . . . if you can.  

This (former) road warrior respectfully disagrees.


----------



## puckmanfl (Nov 23, 2011)

good afternoon

Windje...

Rock on!!!

I would like to see Marriott "water down" the program even more.  It would be great if Marriott honored all members that have ever risked their lives and bodies in the service of their country.  Every Veteran of our military that is a MR member should be platinum.  Our "working class hero" stuff pales in comparison to the contributions of our brave soldiers past and present!!!


----------



## Retired TSO (Nov 23, 2011)

We own three weeks of Marriott timeshares for which we paid a handsome amount ten or so years ago. Since then, we have been paying approx. $3,500.00 per year in annual maintenance fees. Because I can split one of my units into two and get a two weeks stay out of it, in total we get 28 nights from our timeshare units or a credit for 28 nights stay. In order to get 75 nights, one would have to own almost three times as many units and likely spend $10,000.00 per year just in maintenance fees.  I am pretty sure that I can stay 75 nights at Marriott hotels on revenue for this amount annually and get a PLAT status. I am a PLAT because in addition to the 28 timeshare nights, I rent a few more weeks at Marriott timeshares and also make use of Marriott hotels for shorter stays. Thanks to some rollover nights, the Marriott Visa card which give me enough to maintain my PLAT status. 
I definitely feel entitled to my PLAT stays based on the amount of money I spend at Marriott.


----------



## MALC9990 (Nov 23, 2011)

flyboy0681 said:


> Sorry, I don't agree. While you were lounging around the swim up bar at the pool, I was eating cold pizza in my room by myself, spending over three years away from my family and dealing with travel headaches on a daily basis.
> 
> You as a single person may not water down the program, but multiply that by 52 owners per unit, buildings with hundreds of units and dozens of properties spread out throughout the world and what do you get?
> 
> Just my 2 cents. I'm sure other road warriors here will agree with me.



The average ownership at MVCI is I believe less than 2 weeks - yes there are some owners who own multiple weeks - I did once meet an owner at a resort with 25 weeks ! but the vast majority probably own only 1 week with a very few of us with multiple weeks and most of those with only 2 or 3. To get 75 nights in a year you need to own and use 11 weeks of Marriott timeshare. Even with 8 weeks - I only made plat for the first time this year with the benefit of my Marriott Visa bonus of 10 nights and 13 rollover nights from 2010. I still needed some hotel nights as well. So of those 400,000 plus owners of MVCI TS weeks _ I would guess that there are only a few hundred (if that many) who get to Plat status based on their TS stays.

The plat elite benefits - I rarely use them since they are not available at any MVCI resort.

So I don't believe that there are great numbers of MVCI owners diluting the programme at all indeed we are probably so rare that you will never meet one in a concierge lounge since the resorts do not have them.


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 23, 2011)

The way the current system is setup someone could become Gold or Plat without a single night by using the credit card. For Marriott it is all about revenue, they get paid for each night and point that Chase gives a card holder.


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 23, 2011)

BarbS said:


> Hubby had a reservation at a Fairfield Inn in Charleston a couple of weeks ago.  When he checked in, as usual, he asked for an upgrade to a king suite.  He was told, sorry, we don't have any suites available.  As soon as he got to the room, he called me about it.  I went to the Marriott.com site and found that king suites were available and the clerk apparently was lying.  He called the Platinum Elite line and told them what happened.  They put him on hold while they contacted the hotel to see what the problem was.  The story had changed by then.  Instead of no suites being available, the clerk claimed he didn't have the authority to upgrade a platinum elite.  Hmmm, never heard that excuse before.  Supposedly he had to call his manager at home and get permission.  So in the end hubby did get what he is supposed to be entitled to (an upgrade to the best available room), which is one of the benefits of a platinum elite, but only after complaining.
> 
> You should definitely call the platinum elite line with your complaints.



Actually, suites are not included in the room upgrades for elite members.

From the Elite Membership T&Cs:


> 6.Free Room Upgrade: *Suites not included*; based on room availability at check-in and limited to a Member's personal guestroom. For Residence Inn and TownePlace Suites, upgrades from studio rooms to 1- or 2-bedrooms are not guaranteed. Not available at Marriott Vacation Club



Many properties do provide suite upgrades, but they are not obligated to do so.


----------



## flyboy0681 (Nov 23, 2011)

puckmanfl said:


> good morning....
> 
> flyboy...
> While you were eating the cold pizza, I spent 14 years pushing Beer and Hot Dogs at Yankee and Shea Stadium ( and numerous other venues).



At least you got to see some good ball games.

Let's just call a truce and Happy Holidays.


----------



## flyboy0681 (Nov 23, 2011)

windje2000 said:


> Just curious, if your handle accurately describes your chosen profession, did you really expect to spend all your evenings at home with your family?



I own a plane, but don't fly for a living - although I wish I did.


----------



## raybrun (Nov 23, 2011)

*I got upgraded to a $1300 corner OF suite. At wailea*

Best upgrade ever! That was with a silver. Now I am at platinum so I need to go back again.


----------



## jimf41 (Nov 23, 2011)

flyboy0681 said:


> I own a plane, but don't fly for a living - although I wish I did.



Careful what you wish for. I did it for 41 years. It's not the glamor, high paid job most people think it is. I retired two years ago and I have absolutely no desire to get back in a cockpit again. Much more fun sitting in BC and letting somebody else worry about being on time.


----------



## puckmanfl (Nov 23, 2011)

good evening...

Flyboy...

truce is on!!!  Happy Holidays...

I saw the best games ever!!! It started in 1976 when Chambliss went deep in the 9th inning of game 5 v.KC.  In 77 Reggie came.  Reggie once said, If I played in NYC they would name a candy bar after me!!!  Well, The Bombers signed him and they came out with the "Reggie" bar.  Opening Day 77 v White Sox Reggie goes yard in the 7th with a 3 run blast. 45,000 Reggie Bars hit the field!!!

Nothing can ever top Game 6 77 Series.  I was 50 feet from reggie when he went deep for the third time!!!  Was there when Guidry struck out 18 Angels in 78... Was there every time Billy Martin was rehired!!!!  Was at the old crib when Brett took Gossage to the third deck in 1980 Playoffs... The craziest thing I saw was when Brett went deep in 83 but it was called back due to Pine Tar incident.  If you missed this one "You tube" Pine tar....

The amazing thing was that in all of my medical school interviews, this was all they wanted to talk about.  I didn't get the "Why do want to be a doctor nonsense".  

Unfortunately, The Mets were a laughing stock during my tenure at Shea Stadium.  I had just retired when Dwight Gooden and Straw hit the scene!  I was at the Big Shea as a spectator when a little roller behind the bag, gets by Buckner!!!

good times, great memories....

Happy Tgiving to all...


----------



## flyboy0681 (Nov 23, 2011)

puckmanfl said:


> I saw the best games ever!!! It started in 1976 when Chambliss went deep in the 9th inning of game 5 v.KC.  In 77 Reggie came.  Reggie once said, If I played in NYC they would name a candy bar after me!!!  Well, The Bombers signed him and they came out with the "Reggie" bar.  Opening Day 77 v White Sox Reggie goes yard in the 7th with a 3 run blast. 45,000 Reggie Bars hit the field!!!



May George rest in peace.


----------



## GregT (Nov 24, 2011)

flyboy0681 said:


> May George rest in peace.




Flyboy,

You a hockey fan?  Don't get Puck started..... 


Go Bolts.......!!!!!!


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Nov 24, 2011)

puckmanfl said:


> good evening...
> 
> Flyboy...
> 
> ...


Very cool. I have one Yankee playoff experience that was memorable. I went to the Yankee-Mariners game in 1995 when the game went to 16 innings and Jim Lerytz won the game with a homer. 

As a sports fan my biggest "claim to fame" was I had NY Ranger season tickets in the 90's and was at the 7th game of the Stanley Cup in 1994 when the Rangers won the Stanley Cup.  

I remember being offered $2400 for my two tickets and thinking if they lose and I passed up that money it would haunt me forever but thank God they won and it was well worth it.

I was also at the double overtime win over the Devils when Matteau scored.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Nov 24, 2011)

raybrun said:


> Best upgrade ever! That was with a silver. Now I am at platinum so I need to go back again.



I going to Wailea in Feb so I'm praying for the same kind of luck.


----------



## BarbS (Nov 24, 2011)

dioxide45 said:


> Actually, suites are not included in the room upgrades for elite members.
> 
> From the Elite Membership T&Cs:
> 
> ...



Thanks.  I didn't realize suites are specifically not included.   But our experience has been that if a suite is available, we are routinely upgraded.  Our best upgrade experience has been at the Renaissance in Asheville.  Once we were even upgraded to the Presidential Suite.  Maybe we've just been lucky.


----------



## windje2000 (Nov 24, 2011)

flyboy0681 said:


> I own a plane, but don't fly for a living - although I wish I did.



JimF has it right.

Happy Holidays to you.


----------



## puckmanfl (Nov 24, 2011)

good morning

Joe...

Cut my teeth at MSG Sect 443 Last row when the tix cost $4.  Was there when Nillson broke his ankle in 79 (started the famous Potvin  %$#& chant). Moved to Tampa in 1990.  The Tampa Lightning were born in 1992 and the rest is history...

Remember Sam Rosen's immortal words after the cup clincher in 1994.. 

"No more curses, No more 1940, this one will last a lifetime!!!"

Watched that one on ESPN, but was there in 2004 when the bolts pulled it off...

Lots of similarities between Rangers Cup and Bolts Cup...

Both won game 7 v. Western Canadian teams...
Both were one goal games with the winners holding on by dear life...
Both won 7 game conference championship against Eastern rivals
Both Calgary and Canucks were #6 seeds.. Rangers and Bolts were #1 seeds...
Martin Gelinas played on both opponents...

For you Ranger fans out there...Enjoy Coach Torts  he is a "special cat"

His goodness and class runs deeper than anything you will see on his post game press conferences ...

"Next question, Larry!!!"


----------



## flyboy0681 (Nov 24, 2011)

jimf41 said:


> Careful what you wish for. I did it for 41 years. It's not the glamor, high paid job most people think it is. I retired two years ago and I have absolutely no desire to get back in a cockpit again.



I have six friends that fly big iron for the carriers (one is going through 787 transition right now) and while they complain about the hassles, each one of them thoroughly enjoys their line of work.


----------



## Ron98GT (Nov 25, 2011)

Big Matt said:


> Here is how I get to Platinum every year ...
> 
> Lock off and stay four weeks in Marriott timeshares ...



So, it sounds like you accumulate Marriott Reward Points (MRP) just by using your Marriott timeshare/week that you own?  I have a MRP account and own a L/O week at Shadow Ridge, that I have yet to use.  How do I get points credited to my MRP account and how many points do I get per stay, when I use it next year?  

Or, are you accumulating points by using your Marriott CC for the exchange fees?


----------



## SueDonJ (Nov 25, 2011)

Ron98GT said:


> So, it sounds like you accumulate Marriott Reward Points (MRP) just by using your Marriott timeshare/week that you own?  I have a MRP account and own a L/O week at Shadow Ridge, that I have yet to use.  How do I get points credited to my MRP account and how many points do I get per stay, when I use it next year?



The number of nights you stay in a Marriott timeshare (whether it's your owner's week, DC Points, cash stays, II exchanges and Getaways) are credited to your MR account towards Elite status.  MR Points for timeshare stays are only earned if you pay cash (direct to Marriott) for the units or if you charge the incidentals during your stays to your Marriott VISA card.  You should always make sure that your MR number is attached to any Marriott reservations - sometimes it's automatic if your MR and timeshare accounts are linked; other times you may have to contact a rep to add your number to the reservation OR bring your MR card with you and ask the rep to add it when you check in.


----------



## SueDonJ (Nov 25, 2011)

Ron98GT said:


> ... Or, are you accumulating points by using your Marriott CC for the exchange fees?



And that, too.     MR Points accumulate with any spending on the Marriott VISA but only the charges paid directly to Marriott will accumulate bonus Points as well.  (IOW, charges on your Marriott VISA to pay II - or anyone else - for Marriott stays will not accumulate bonus MR points.)


----------



## dmharris (Nov 26, 2011)

flyboy0681 said:


> Your assumptions are incorrect. When a guest checks into a Marriott, only one room is counted towards elite nights, regardless of how many rooms are reserved and paid for or the size of the room (ie, full suite vs regular room). For example, if I reserve a room for my wife and myself and another for my kids, I only get one elite night credit.
> 
> So under this scenario, you would only be entitled to 28 elite nights (7 nights x 4 weeks).



Are you sure about this?  We booked two rooms at a Marriott for my husband and a business associate.  On my record there are two "stays" itemized with the points earned.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Nov 26, 2011)

dmharris said:


> Are you sure about this?  We booked two rooms at a Marriott for my husband and a business associate.  On my record there are two "stays" itemized with the points earned.



Shhh!!! Let's not let Big Brother know everything!! I know some  have said they receive night stays when renters stay in their units but I wouldn't want that to get back to Marriott.


----------



## flyboy0681 (Nov 26, 2011)

dmharris said:


> Are you sure about this?  We booked two rooms at a Marriott for my husband and a business associate.  On my record there are two "stays" itemized with the points earned.



You would get all the points that you are entitled to but both rooms would only count towards one elite night. I found this out the hard way when I was nearing the 75 nights and put my kids in their own room only to find out I was given a single elite credit. When I called Marriott to question it, they clarified the rules.


----------



## Mr. Vker (Nov 26, 2011)

dioxide45 said:


> The way the current system is setup someone could become Gold or Plat without a single night by using the credit card. For Marriott it is all about revenue, they get paid for each night and point that Chase gives a card holder.



This aspect of the program I disagree with. 15 nights as a flat bonus, is fine. Gets you to silver and you can build on it. Earning points is also a great aspect. Use for Travel Packages or free nights. But, I don't think it should continually earn nights towards elite status.

That is how the airline miles programs are arranged. MANY ways to earn miles, but the only way to earn miles towards elite status is having your butt in an airplane seat. I think that keeps the programs less diluted.


----------



## SueDonJ (Nov 26, 2011)

dmharris said:


> Are you sure about this?  We booked two rooms at a Marriott for my husband and a business associate.  On my record there are two "stays" itemized with the points earned.





MOXJO7282 said:


> Shhh!!! Let's not let Big Brother know everything!! I know some  have said they receive night stays when renters stay in their units but I wouldn't want that to get back to Marriott.





flyboy0681 said:


> You would get all the points that you are entitled to but both rooms would only count towards one elite night. I found this out the hard way when I was nearing the 75 nights and put my kids in their own room only to find out I was given a single elite credit. When I called Marriott to question it, they clarified the rules.



We've had mixed success with getting Elite Night credits for double rooms but it's happened more often than not for us, with both hotel rooms and timeshare units.  I don't care much about Big Brother finding out here that it happens when it's not supposed to - I'd much rather they implement their policies correctly all the time than haphazardly, and maybe this could be the impetus for them to finally fix it correctly once and for all.  (Once during a phone call about something else I asked why they gave me the double nights - sometimes I speak before thinking, if you can believe that!  - and the rep told me to just accept the gift but realize it wasn't usual policy.)


----------



## SueDonJ (Nov 26, 2011)

Mr. Vker said:


> This aspect of the program I disagree with. 15 nights as a flat bonus, is fine. Gets you to silver and you can build on it. Earning points is also a great aspect. Use for Travel Packages or free nights. But, I don't think it should continually earn nights towards elite status.
> 
> That is how the airline miles programs are arranged. MANY ways to earn miles, but the only way to earn miles towards elite status is having your butt in an airplane seat. I think that keeps the programs less diluted.



I like them giving more opportunities to amass MRP and Elite Nights through the VISA spending, but agree that the folks who spend more actual nights in the beds deserve better.  They should be able to book a room and KNOW that they will be given a guaranteed upgrade from it, whether that's to a more expensive room or access to the lounge or breakfast/lunch/dinner credits, etc...  Whatever the hotel can do to sweeten their stay should be done, and they should be able to prioritize the upgrade they want.  (As opposed to the rest of us, who book knowing that there's a possibility for an upgrade of some sort but not a guarantee.  That "possibility" thing makes me book exactly what I want because I'm not comfortable with an upgrade being maybe or maybe not available.)

Of course none of this pertains to the timeshare owners staying on owned Weeks/Points - we should get what we purchased, nothing more and nothing less.


----------



## flyboy0681 (Nov 26, 2011)

Mr. Vker said:


> That is how the airline miles programs are arranged. MANY ways to earn miles, but the only way to earn miles towards elite status is having your butt in an airplane seat. I think that keeps the programs less diluted.



Finally, someone that agrees with me.


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 26, 2011)

I don't see an issue with getting elite nights for timeshare stays. Remember that Marriott gets 10% of all MFs paid, that is probably equivalent to fee revenue that they would get out of a hotel stay. So in the end, revenue wise, a TS night is probably close to being equivalent to a hotel stay for Marriott International (remember that big fat $50MM franchisee license fee).


----------



## thinze3 (Nov 28, 2011)

You can definitely get double credit with timeshares stays that overlap at different locations, but simultaneous stays at the same hotel is less likely.  I have two rooms reserved in mid-December for the same night.  I purposely did not put them on the same res # in hopes of getting 2 nights credit.

On this stay I reserved 2 - 2BR suites online then called Marriott to inquire about availability. The res agent told me that there were plenty more of the 2BR suites available, so I had him change one 2BR res to a 1BR giving me a little cost savings.  He pretty much guaranteed that I would get my 1BR upgraded to a 2BR because of being platinum elite. Maybe during all this confusion, I'll get 2 nights credit.


----------



## pwrshift (Nov 28, 2011)

*Spend 'em or Lose 'em*

Just a caution that MR points are not like money in the bank.  While they don't expire, like at Hilton, they do die with you and can only be inherited by a spouse (if you have one).  That apparently applies to all MR points even if you bought them from Marriott.  No compassion in JW's house it appears.  Spend them or one day you'll lose them.

Read carefully the rules of all the point plans you build...some are inheritable (like Amex) and others are not.  There seems to be flexibility with United and AA for a fee...if included in your will.  But Marriott seems a 'dead' end, just like their timeshares.


----------



## Ann in CA (Dec 9, 2011)

pwrshift said:


> I always book the AAA rate or 62+ rate and have always been upgraded to concierge floor and larger rooms.  Breakfast is usually included on weekends.  Also, if they don't ask you what gift you'd like on check in, when you get to your room call and ask them for your $100.




We checked into the Grand Chateau this afternoon, and the young man checking us in never mentioned the Platinum gift, although my husband's visa shows Platinum.  My husband remembered that I'd told him about this post last month, as we had the same thing happen at Marbella, and it took several calls and faxing our bill to get it added. (they also had not given credit for the whole week, so it was worth the effort.)


  I would not want to cause a problem for him, but it has been a couple of hours, and I don't think they will come rushing up to ask us.

So my question is whether the same $100 policy  applies to MVCI, or just to Marriott hotels.  My husband is all ready to call them, but I could also just mention it to the desk.

Any advice from the experts?

Thanks!

Ann


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 9, 2011)

From the T&Cs.



> Guaranteed Platinum Arrival Gift is available at all participating Marriott Hotel brands. If guarantee is not met, guest compensation applies (see below):
> 
> Brand
> Guest Compensation*
> ...



Not sure if this includes timeshare stays vs stays booked on Marriott.com.


----------



## dualrated2 (Dec 9, 2011)

"Get more when you check in. As a Platinum member, you’ll receive a special gift upon arrival at all participating hotels, offering you a choice of an amenity gift or bonus points. (Amenity gift not available at The Ritz-Carlton, EDITION and Marriott Vacation Club® locations.)"

Since the option for a gift is not available, they will say they have credited you with the points.


----------



## Ann in CA (Dec 9, 2011)

dioxide45 said:


> From the T&Cs.
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if this includes timeshare stays vs stays booked on Marriott.com.



Wow! Thanks, that was quick.  The quote you provided does list "Marriott Vacation Club".  Now, do you think that affects the young man cheching us in?  Except for that, he was fine.

Of course we could say we'd just take the view of the strip instead.  We did get the high floor, just not the best view, although it is pretty.  We are not owners here, so not really surprised.

Thanks Dioxide45 for the actual quote if we decide to call.


----------



## Ann in CA (Dec 9, 2011)

dualrated2 said:


> "Get more when you check in. As a Platinum member, you’ll receive a special gift upon arrival at all participating hotels, offering you a choice of an amenity gift or bonus points. (Amenity gift not available at The Ritz-Carlton, EDITION and Marriott Vacation Club® locations.)"
> 
> Since the option for a gift is not available, they will say they have credited you with the points.[/QUOTE
> 
> Sounds right.  Thanks for the added details!


----------



## jdking (Feb 1, 2012)

*Platinum Upgrade*

Question for you Platinum members. I am staying at the Grand Chateau in Vegas in a rented studio unit. 

As a Platinum member am I entitled to an update to a one bedroom, if it is available? I was told by the front desk that as a Vacation Club, they don't participate in that portion of the Platinum plan.

What's that about? They can now participate as a regular Marriott Hoteler, but not that portion of the Platinum plan??:annoyed:


----------



## LUV2TRVL2HI (Feb 1, 2012)

*No Room Upgrades at Grand Chateau*

Unfortunately   the Platinum upgrade does not apply to Marriott Vacation Club locations.  Per the marriott.com website:

"Free Room Upgrade: Suites not included; based on room availability at check-in and limited to a Member's personal guestroom. For Residence Inn and TownePlace Suites, upgrades from studio rooms to 1- or 2-bedrooms are not guaranteed. Not available at Marriott Vacation Club."


----------

